# Trombas Marinhas no Porto - 20 Janeiro 2009



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

Pessoal, tromba de água no mar direccão foz!!!!vou ver se ponho fotos!!


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz







Cheguei a ver 3 funis ao mesmo tempo!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg espetaculo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que espectáculo


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem palavras..Simplesmente fantástico


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástico!
Parabéns!


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro*



Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Uau, que foto espectacular!   

Muitos Parabéns *Snifa*! 

Queremos mais fotos...


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O meu filho telefonou-me relatando o que se passava .
Pensei denunciar aqui na hora mas desconfiei   se ele não andava a ver filmes em demasia.
Obrigado Snifa por me tirares as dúvidas e repores a minha confiança no meu filho.
E é por estas  situações que a Meteorologia tem mais encanto...


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

Um registo fantástico


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2009 às 13:28)

Ora ai está uma das surpresas deste evento!!!
Vamos ver se mais virão!!!

Excelente registo!!


----------



## JazCrazy (20 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

Ola,

Fotos da granizada que caiu no Porto e Gaia só mais logo. Tenho-as na aquina mas não consigo nenhum leitor de cartoes que consiga ler o caratão de 8G.

Ficam prometidas para quando chegar a casa.

Fiquem Bem....


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

A animação de satélite, para memória futura.
Presumo que tenha sido algures a vermelho na animação.


----------



## iceworld (20 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Parabéns pelo excelente registo


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Esta foto está divinal. Envia-a à SIC, eles de certeza que mostram no final do jornal.


----------



## alexandrebrito (20 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

A RTP gostava de mostrar essa foto. Alguém tem o contacto do Snifa para que possa falar com ele?

Obrigado pela atenção.

Alexandre Brito.

email: alexandre.brito@rtp.pt


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

alexandrebrito disse:


> A RTP gostava de mostrar essa foto. Alguém tem o contacto do Snifa para que possa falar com ele?
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção.
> 
> ...




Uma foto realmente digna de aparecer na comunicação social.

Tem havido um crescendo tão grande de interesse pelo nosso fórum, que qualquer dia os órgãos de comunicação social contratam oficialmente os nossos meteorologistas amadores para fazerem previsões e reportarem todos os fenómenos meteorológicos que se passam pelo nosso país.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

Grande registo Snifa


Parabens pela foto


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

Snifa, a tua foto é impressionante 

Bem, nao tava a contar com Trombas Marinhas, no Porto , mas está altamente


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

Parabéns pelo registo Snifa.

Mais impressionante se torna por ser um fenómeno com 3 trombas de agua!


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Só agora reparei no tópico, simplesmente fantástico


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

Angelstorm disse:


> Parabéns pelo registo Snifa.
> 
> Mais impressionante se torna por ser um fenómeno com 3 trombas de agua!




Sim, de facto foram 3 funis embora um fosse tão fino, e de pouca duração, que quase nem se via. Os outros dois assumiram um tamanho já considerável! Estou surpreendido que ( até ao momento) mais ninguém da zona da Foz ( que seria um lugar excelente para ver as trombas na sua integridade) tenha registos fotográficos ou de video do acontecimento...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

Então ficamos à espera de a ver hoje à noite no Telejornal


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

Mostraram a foto no Portugal em Directo, mesmo com o copyright por cima


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

Poucos segundos depois da primeira tromba se formar...:








Rais parta os prédios....


Mais ninguém tem registos disto?


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

Skizzo disse:


> Mostraram a foto no Portugal em Directo, mesmo com o copyright por cima



Exactamente!!!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

*Snifa*, Obrigado por estes fantásticos registos!! Não é todos os dias que temos Trombas de Água no Porto, e com fotografias tão boas!


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

boas

FANTÁSTICO   

abraços


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

De facto, é um fenómeno raro por aqui, e ainda bem que ficou documentado...
Foto espectacular...


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Realmente pena os prédios, mas ficou uma imagem abismal  um dia consigo uma dessas na minha objectiva


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Parabéns Snifa. Envia-a à SIC também, eles têm um mail especialmente só para enviar-mos fotos do tempo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Um excelente registo, parabéns pelo acompanhamento e pelas esplêndidas fotos, *Snifa* !


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Fantásticas fotos


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009 às 20:54)

Não levem isto como uma publicidade, mas sim como uma forma de expressar esta nossa maneira de viver a vida:

Todos os jornalistas ou entidades parecidas que estejam a ler este post, já sabem que sempre que existem acontecimentos como o que tivemos hoje, os seus devidos registos tanto fotográficos como escritos, podem encontrá-los aqui. 

E apesar de eu não ser o autor de nenhuma das fotografias que divulgaram, de qualquer maneira fica aqui os meus parabéns aos jornalistas que visitam frequentemente este fórum em busca de informações para as suas reportagens, divulgando assim esta dedicação que temos para com a meteorologia. E ovbrigado também por no fim fazerem sempre referência a este grande Fórum.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Sim, parabéns à SIC por darem crédito ao fórum


----------



## *Dave* (20 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

De deixar qualquer um de  (boca aberta!).


 parabéns pelo registo!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

Fantásticas fotos!!! Parabéns aos previligiados. Por mim obrigado por colocarem as fotos disponiveis a todos.

PS. Gostaria de saber pq o meu comentario á foto não foi colocado neste tópico e o foram os de outros.(Pergunta aos administradores).Qual o critério?

PS. Os comentários,opinioes valem tanto como fotos...a forma de transmitir o que vimos e sentimos é que é diferente...têm o mesmo valor!!!

PS. Assim sendo para quê enviar fotos de Portalegre...bastariam umas simples palavras "Aqui neva". 

Aguardo resposta...até lá tenho pena, porque nestes 2 ou 3 anos nunca o fiz,mas não posso transmitir o que senti este dia...enviar o meu testemunho fotografico.


Obrigado administradores do forum


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Snifa, parabéns pelas excelentes fotos!!!

Qualidade acima da média!






***************


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

MeteoPtg disse:


> PS. Gostaria de saber pq o meu comentario á foto não foi colocado neste tópico e o foram os de outros.(Pergunta aos administradores).Qual o critério?
> 
> PS. Os comentários,opinioes valem tanto como fotos...a forma de transmitir o que vimos e sentimos é que é diferente...têm o mesmo valor!!!
> 
> ...






Os administradores e moderadores também tem as suas vidas, trabalham ou estudam como todos os outros. Quando copiam fotos do tópico de seguimento para um dedicado por vezes tem que ler dezenas de páginas e seleccionar uma a uma as mensagens a copiar. É um trabalho que não se deseja a ninguém, e acredita, pouca gente se dá a essa trabalheira e fazemo-lo para as fotografias não se perderem num tópico com mais de 100 páginas. O tópico genérico do Bóris deve ter levado mais de uma hora a seleccionar as imagens. É natural que no meio de tanta página não apanhem tudo. Bastaria teres perguntado a qualquer membro da equipa a razão, prontamente serias elucidado. Sem dramatismos.


----------



## rossby (20 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

Uau !

Aproveita esta onda de sorte e joga no totoloto esta semana

1 tromba de água já é muita sorte, 3 é jáckpot


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

Vince disse:


> Os administradores e moderadores também tem as suas vidas, trabalham ou estudam como todos os outros. Quando copiam fotos do tópico de seguimento para um dedicado por vezes tem que ler dezenas de páginas e seleccionar uma a uma as mensagens a copiar. É um trabalho que não se deseja a ninguém, e acredita, pouca gente se dá a essa trabalheira e fazemo-lo para as fotografias não se perderem num tópico com mais de 100 páginas. O tópico genérico do Bóris deve ter levado mais de uma hora a seleccionar as imagens. É natural que no meio de tanta página não apanhem tudo. Bastaria teres perguntado a qualquer membro da equipa a razão, prontamente serias elucidado. Sem dramatismos.



ok...é aleatório portanto!!! Era mais fácil dizer isto. Ou não? Dramas...nenhum.Nem para voçês nem para mim.Afinal...aqui tratamos do que nos dá prazer!!! Até sempre !!!


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

embora não tenha assistido já que moro a vários kms da Foz, para mim este foi o "highlight" deste dia, que apesar de alguns momentos de granizada e agitação marítima, não foi nada de extraordinário. Mas isto foi uma recompensa sem dúvida.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2009 às 23:21)

De facto a foto no momento certo.

Parabéns!


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jan 2009 às 23:25)

Só vi agora este evento: Um excelente registo fotográfico caro Snifa.

Algo bastante raro de se encontrar por estas terras.


----------



## psm (20 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

MeteoPtg disse:


> ok...é aleatório portanto!!! Era mais fácil dizer isto. Ou não? Dramas...nenhum.Nem para voçês nem para mim.Afinal...aqui tratamos do que nos dá prazer!!! Até sempre !!!





Desculpa Meteoptg, mas como membro podias pôr smiles porque não percebo se estás zangado ou não?


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

MeteoPtg disse:


> ok...é aleatório portanto!!! Era mais fácil dizer isto. Ou não? Dramas...nenhum.Nem para voçês nem para mim.Afinal...aqui tratamos do que nos dá prazer!!! Até sempre !!!



Exacto! Tratamos do que nos dá prazer!

Na altura os posts rolavam a uma velocidade furiosa. 3 ou 4 ao minuto. E nenhum de nós, infelizmente, vive pode dispensar a sua vida, o seu trabalho, para estar aqui sempre e a 100%. Somos uma comunidade. É lema que esta paixão pelo mesmo nos una!  E a prova disso é que nos ajudamos uns aos outros. Não é preciso ser-se moderador/administrador para respondermos a duvidas que vão surgindo. 

Além disso, se reparares, foram muitos os posts com comentários à fotografia que ficaram por mover. O meu inclusive.

Mas se foi criado um tópico especial para esta ocorrência, que mal tinha comentar de novo? Assim o fizeram alguns membros. Se reparares também, no meio dos comentários feitos no seguimento especial, acabava-se por abordar outros assuntos. Assim, foi mais simples, mais rápido, e de certa forma mais organizado.

Mal seria se tivéssemos de copiado "todos", e nos esquecêssemos de um ou dois no meio de tantos posts e relatos ao segundo. Aí sim, esses membros  poder-se-iam sentir descriminados. 
E como muitos relatavam mais coisas no mesmo post em que comentavam a fotografia, acabaria por aqui ficar uma verdadeira confusão. Percebes *MeteoPtg*?

Volto a referir uma frase que proferiste: "_aqui tratamos do que nos dá prazer!_"

E venham as fotos da neve em Portalegre!


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2009 às 23:35)

E *Snifa*, não me canso de repetir: A foto está um espectáculo!

Um fantástico registo!

Parabéns!


----------



## Acardoso (20 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

parabéns Snifa, bonita foto 
é mesmo digna de ser passada pela comunicação social
parece uma cena de um filme!!!
Parabéns


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 23:44)

psm disse:


> Desculpa Meteoptg, mas como membro podias pôr smiles porque não percebo se estás zangado ou não?



É natural, não me conheçes!!!Smiles??? Claro, por este espaço que existe!!! Sem dúvida fantástico. Questionar..não implica estar zangado, apenas perceber (é chato, inconveniente...mas perguntar faz parte de quem procura). Como o mais conveniente é ... prefiro ficar por aqui!!! Até sempre !!!


----------



## psm (20 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

Parabéns snifa pela foto


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

AnDré disse:


> Exacto! Tratamos do que nos dá prazer!
> 
> Na altura os posts rolavam a uma velocidade furiosa. 3 ou 4 ao minuto. E nenhum de nós, infelizmente, vive pode dispensar a sua vida, o seu trabalho, para estar aqui sempre e a 100%. Somos uma comunidade. É lema que esta paixão pelo mesmo nos una!  E a prova disso é que nos ajudamos uns aos outros. Não é preciso ser-se moderador/administrador para respondermos a duvidas que vão surgindo.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta. Tudo claro...como o céu em Portalegre!!! Até sempre. Para que não surjam dúvidas (...) não estou zangado!!!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

MeteoPtg disse:


> É natural, não me conheçes!!!Smiles??? Claro, por este espaço que existe!!! Sem dúvida fantástico. Questionar..não implica estar zangado, apenas perceber (é chato, inconveniente...mas perguntar faz parte de quem procura). Como o mais conveniente é ... prefiro ficar por aqui!!! Até sempre !!!



Desculpe intrometer-me, mas não achas um bocado exagerado abandonares esta comunidado só por causa de um post, de um comentario ou de uma foto!
A sério, pensa melhor, e continua no barco MeteoPT

Nao é preciso fazer uma tempestade num copo de água, nao e so por ti, mas para todos que todos os dias frequentam o fórum.

É assim, cada um tem as suas duvidas, as suas desavensas, as "suas pedras no sapato", a vida está mal para todos
Mas, nao vale a pena criar tanta coisa zaragata, tanto disparate, sinceramente...

Faz-te a vida! Nao desistas do fórum por causa de uma coisa de nada!

Ânimo


----------



## thunderboy (21 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Bela foto tirada no momento certo, na hora certa. Também a cheguei a vê-la na TV.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

Um dia muito bom foi o que tive, apesar de intenso e cansativo. Hostildade...nenhuma!!! Só perguntei o seguinte: o meu comment á foto foi por exemplo fantastico, o de outro foi excelente. Porquê por um e não pôr outro? Na minha opinião não se punha nenhum.A partir do momento em que se cria o topico especifico para o fenomeno...falemos (ou falem) cientificamente, pois os outros comentarios já estão no tópico de acompanhamento. Espero compreensão da vossa parte.Ah...não estou zangado!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Desculpe intrometer-me, mas não achas um bocado exagerado abandonares esta comunidado só por causa de um post, de um comentario ou de uma foto!
> A sério, pensa melhor, e continua no barco MeteoPT
> 
> Nao é preciso fazer uma tempestade num copo de água, nao e so por ti, mas para todos que todos os dias frequentam o fórum.
> ...



O meu assunto está resolvido com quem queria!!! Boa noite.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Snifa apanhas-te um belo evento  quem me dera, muito boas fotos.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2009 às 10:58)

Snifa disse:


> aqui está a melhor foto possível  deste fenómeno fantástico que se seguiu a uma grande granizada e trovoada no Porto!, que pena não estar na foz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal 

Grande registo

Obrigado pela partilha.

PS: Não escapa nada ao meteoPT


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

Snifa disse:


> Poucos segundos depois da primeira tromba se formar...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Registos impressionantes mesmo com os prédios na frente.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Algo me diz que a zona da foz é uma das propícias a este tipo de fenómenos a nível nacional. Há uns anos atrás, talvez uns 8 ou 10, também ouve uma tromba d'agua.


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

muito bom parabens a todos e venha o prox evento extremo


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2009 às 16:22)

Grande foto Snifa, também quero três na Vagueira pronto pode ser uma
Uns tem neve até à cintura, outros tombras de água e eu  Vitamos um dia  quando formos grandes também vamos ter disto


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 17:25)

O MeteoPT tem cada vez mais importância no seguimento e acompanhamento meteorológico em Portugal. 
A prova disso mesmo é que está sempre um membro do fórum pronto para registar qualquer fenómeno que ocorra em Portugal.

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo registo *Snifa* é fantástico


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Espectáculo da natureza ao vivo !!!*

Alguém pode colocar aqui ou enviar-me mensagem privada com o link dos vídeos que passaram na televisão? Fico muito agradecido.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2009 às 00:30)

Grande foto parabéns snifa


----------

